# Harley Owners Group in Dubai



## d&n (Aug 30, 2007)

Have you ever; or do you ride a motorcycle? If you do there is a great Harley Owners Group in Dubai with some great club members and fun events for all. Visit the Harley Davidson dealership in Dubai for more information. My husband and myself left Dubai in June and are anxiously waiting to return in mid Nov. to ride with HOG Dubai to Muscat for the Middle East HOG Rally.


----------

